# Moving to KL in February



## Rhonnie75

I will relocate to KL in Feb and am looking for any helpful tips anyone may have in regards accommodation recommendations. Am also curious how active the ex-pat community is in KL - where to go to meet people etc

Any assistance appreciated


----------



## uk-sing

Rhonnie75 said:


> I will relocate to KL in Feb and am looking for any helpful tips anyone may have in regards accommodation recommendations. Am also curious how active the ex-pat community is in KL - where to go to meet people etc
> 
> Any assistance appreciated



It depends on where in KL you will be working. The suburbs around KL have all grown and merged as one whole massive arear known as the KLANG VALLEY. This includes Petaling Jaya, Klang, Shah Alam, Kepong, Kajang, Rawang and off course KL.

Personnally I would not advise staying anywhere other than KL or PJ. They make up the most affluent and modern parts of the Klang Valley. I am biased about PJ in particular as I grew up there. Rental is more affordable, its less hectic and more spaced out and more a kin to Melbourne suburbs (i.e green and very residential). Commuting between PJ and KL is relatively easy but it also depends on where in KL your going to be working. But if you prefer to stay in KL, again there are varying prices and places depending on your taste , need for luxury and location (i.e city center or peripherally placed).

A suburb called Bangsar and Sri Hartamas is particularly popular amongst expats but personnally, I think its overpriced. But certainly, it is very well located and you wont lack company as alot of other expats live there. But there is no reason why you just cant hang out there and live some place cheaper.

If I was an expat in Malaysia I would look at the following

1. Amcorp Apartments - Has an excellent rail links to KL (LRT - station by the apartments). Located in PJ opposite a park for running and so on. In General, PJ is a quieter place. Draw back for some people , its not KL and therefore not cool enough!

2. Apartments near Bangsar Shopping complex. Very affluent location. Nice expensive pubs and fine dining. Very Expat centred. Drawback - expensive 

3. Bangsar South - New apartments, also close to LRT station and very close to Bangsar North which is were there is alot of pubs and clubs.

4. Sri Hartamas 

5. There are many good places in KL as well such as Ampang (lots of pubs and clubs) but i am not too familiar with these places Darling Harbour in Sydney (at least thats attractive austetically)

I dont know much about expat life in Malaysia as I dont indulge in that

Hope its helpful


----------



## Rhonnie75

Thanks for the reply and suggestions


----------



## Rachel Y

Hi Rhonnie ,


Agree with uk-sing.

Sri Hartamas particularly popular amongst expats, is expat-concentrated area. Another popular place for expat is Mont.Kiara ( Bukit Kiara in Malay).


You can consider to stay at either Sri Hartamas, or Mont.Kiara.


----------



## sathyanril

Hi Uk-sing,,

Thats a excellent reply from you... I am moving to KL in April... Just curious to know......(bit confused...)..... should I go in for a Fully furnished accomadation or take a partly furnished one and buy the stuffs.... becos I found that cost of FF accomdation is about RM2500 where as a partly furnished accomadation is only ~RM1200... ( Within a year I can recover the investment...).

Also like to know , how to get Gas connections.... 

Sorry for Bothering U....

Looking for your kind reply

Friendly,
Sathyan


----------



## brandconsultantasia

Do you have family? How old are you? What is your budget?



Rhonnie75 said:


> I will relocate to KL in Feb and am looking for any helpful tips anyone may have in regards accommodation recommendations. Am also curious how active the ex-pat community is in KL - where to go to meet people etc
> 
> Any assistance appreciated


----------



## sathyanril

*Hi*

Hi 

I am moving with my wife and a new born baby... So double bedroom would be ok....

With regards,

Sathyan


----------



## up.north.expat

Hi,

You can Google "Expat KL" and find information on The Expat Group. They do mingles and wine dinners etc. so may be an avenue for you to meet expats in KL.

Regards,

Up.North.Expat


----------



## tumbleweeds

*Furniture and utilities*



sathyanril said:


> Hi Uk-sing,,
> 
> Thats a excellent reply from you... I am moving to KL in April... Just curious to know......(bit confused...)..... should I go in for a Fully furnished accomadation or take a partly furnished one and buy the stuffs.... becos I found that cost of FF accomdation is about RM2500 where as a partly furnished accomadation is only ~RM1200... ( Within a year I can recover the investment...).
> 
> Also like to know , how to get Gas connections....
> 
> Sorry for Bothering U....
> 
> Looking for your kind reply
> 
> Friendly,
> Sathyan


Some of the partly furnished places are actually very well furnished, but they may not have plates, pots & pans, bedding, etc. Easy and inexpensive to head over to Jusco or elsewhere to pick up what you need.

Most landlords will keep the utilities in their name, and you pay bill when it comes in at the post office. So, gas should already be turned on when you take the unit. Unless it's changed recently, foreigners had to come up with a pretty hefty "foreigner deposit" on utilities - over 1000 RM - so it's better for you to keep all that you can in the landlords' name.

I'd also add to consider Brickfields - it's got a nice neighborhood feel to it, plenty of good markets and eating places within easy walking distance, and close to all public transport. It's the same neighborhood as KL Sentral.


----------



## sathyanril

Hi Tumbleweeds,

Thanks a lot for you breifing... I am also thinking of Brickfeilds as my office is near KLCC.. A direct train will help to get there in few minutes... 

Btw.. I would like to know whether, the gas connections will be provided in flats or we need to get them seperately..?

My plan is to take a partly furnished house and get balance furnitures from IEKA .... Since i dnt have any school going kids at the movement... Any safe area close to train station will do.

I am thinking of Ampang or Brickfeilds... or Cheeras..( My office is very close to KLCC mall.)

Your comments on my thought please....

Friendly,
Sathyan


----------



## anwarhussain

I have a superd fully furnished condo unit available in Subang Jaya Saujana Residency. It is new and has good facilities like olympic size swimming pool, 24hr security, sauna rooms, barbeque place, gym room, etc. Major shopping complexes within walking distance including KTM commuter station. My previous tenant was a UK expat and he was very happy with the location. If interested please contact 016-6100772 Mrs Anwar


----------



## tumbleweeds

The gas connection will probably be all in place.

Ampang and Brickfields are probably the two best areas if you're going to be working in KLCC. Cheras is out of the way. 

In Ampang, the only real disadvantage would be that buses slow way down during off-peak hours. If you don't plan on driving, make sure you find something within walking distance of the train.

Ikea is great! Huge selection, very low prices, reasonable delivery charges. Good choice. You can get a free shuttle bus from KL Sentral there. 

Good luck!


----------



## Amarnz

Hi...
Myself is Amar, I'm new to this website.. I would like to know the interest rates of malaysian banks? What would be the monthly returns of 1 million Malaysian RM?

Thanks in advance..
Regards, 
Amar S.


----------



## Rhonnie75

Great - thanks for the tip - here now and really needing to meet some people


----------



## taZzmaniac

accomodation depends on your budget i guess


----------



## MM2H

Amarnz said:


> Hi...
> Myself is Amar, I'm new to this website.. I would like to know the interest rates of malaysian banks? What would be the monthly returns of 1 million Malaysian RM?
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> Regards,
> Amar S.


The annual interest rate for a fixed deposit account about 3% of the capital. I think that's good enough as we compared to countries nearby...


----------



## Nemo.

Hi why put a million on fixed deposit? That's too much money to allow to decay with inflation! (as inflation greater than 3%)


----------



## MM2H

Nemo. said:


> Hi why put a million on fixed deposit? That's too much money to allow to decay with inflation! (as inflation greater than 3%)


Yes, I agreed too. I just say it's good enough IF comparing with others country nearby...take note that about 0.1% in HK, 0% in JPN....


----------



## ayamkampung

hey,
welcome to kl. there are a few areas to stay at ampang which is very near to klcc. check ampang BOULEVARD


----------



## logosho

MM2H said:


> The annual interest rate for a fixed deposit account about 3% of the capital. I think that's good enough as we compared to countries nearby...


What if it's 4.5% or 5% interest (daily rest)? Worth it?


----------

